# What Brand T-Shirt is Your Choice for DTG Printing?



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

The subject says it all really.

I'm interested to know what brand/make/model T-shirt you choose to use for DTG printing?

I'm sure some shirts print better than others. I've been using Gildan but would prefer Anvil - not easily available in the UK.

Filibration is an issue, perhaps some shirt brands are better than others in reducing the effect of filibration?


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi John,
While I was at Neo HQ, Germany they printed onto B & C Exact150 and FOL Premium. On the four samples I have here there is no problem with Filibration. 
Hope this helps. 
Earl


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Hi Earl, I have been meaning to email you! Well done on your decision to purchase the NeoFlex and making it happen 

I've posted a few threads with pictures and videos, hope you've found them and enjoyed seeing/watching 

I bet youe quite excited waiting for your NeoFlex to arrive?

Daryl (German dealer) rang me the other morning and we had a long chat.

John


----------



## stevietoon (Aug 4, 2008)

i would recommend Blue Max shirts. we have tested dozens of shirts and found these to be easily the best shirts for DTG printing. readily available in the UK


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

stevietoon said:


> i would recommend Blue Max shirts. we have tested dozens of shirts and found these to be easily the best shirts for DTG printing. readily available in the UK


Thanks Steve.

Any particular type? We get most of our stock @ carton rate from Prestige - not sure they do Blue Max.


----------



## stevietoon (Aug 4, 2008)

its the champion range bought direct from Blue Max; ringspun cotton rather than woven which maeans ink stands up better and you get a far better quality print. you might pay slightly more but the benefits are plain to see. www.bluemaxgroup.co.uk based in Trowbridge 
works perfectly well with the TeeBrite range of inks and pre treats we use - currently £80 a litre for colour and white


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Stitch-Up said:


> The subject says it all really.
> 
> I'm interested to know what brand/make/model T-shirt you choose to use for DTG printing?
> 
> ...






We use the Hanes Tagless t-shirts for all our samples and at trade shows. They seem to work the best of all those that we've tested. I believe they are available in the UK.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

equipmentzone said:


> We use the Hanes Tagless t-shirts for all our samples and at trade shows. They seem to work the best of all those that we've tested. I believe they are available in the UK.
> 
> Harry
> Equipment Zone



JS is a new brand that's much better than the tagless, it is available from BTC. We tested them and for the price there is nothing to touch it. We noticed after ten washes the t shirt held up much better than the other seven brands printed with the same image and washed at the same time.

They do two gsm's and the JS 18 is the best out of the pair.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Just looking on the BTC site now - JS isn't recognised - do you have a link?

John


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

Stitch-Up said:


> Just looking on the BTC site now - JS isn't recognised - do you have a link?
> 
> John


No but I can get our purchaser to email you on Monday with the link, I know we definitely got them from BTC.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

That would be great Colin. The pre-treater probably out of my range! Is it + VAT? Would be interested in the maintenance required.


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Stitch-Up said:


> Just looking on the BTC site now - JS isn't recognised - do you have a link?
> 
> John



I think he means the GS brand on BTC

JOhn


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

More likely SG18


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

Stitch-Up said:


> More likely SG18


That's it LoL


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Like Chinese Whispers


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

johnbol1 said:


> I think he means the GS brand on BTC
> 
> JOhn


I had temporary dislexia I think ...sorry


lol


----------



## Stripes1 (May 14, 2010)

I know this thread has been around for a while, but we still seem to be dealing with this issue ourselves.

We have forever been struggling to print DTG on most basic tshirts. (Gildan basics and Anvil basics) After much R&D we found that ringspun cotton shirts print the best. The print is smoother and has a nice feel as well as no fibers sticking up to ruin the print. Anvil fashion fit shirts 980 and Hanes nano tees (both ringspun cotton) work really well with our Neoflex. They are a bit pricer then basic shirts but I figure as long as I am getting quality out of them then I can put out a great product and charge accordingly. American Apparel seem to work well also (if the customer want to spring for that shirt)

Many people see the gildan basics as a cost effect option but I think if the print is not going to come out well then I do not want to offer that to our customers. We have been toying with the idea of only printing DTG on ringspun cotton and only offering screen printing on these other basic shirts

Are there any other ringspun cotton shirt out there you guys are using that work well or is anyone having success printing on gildan basic shirts or any other shirts that are not ringspun?


----------

